# Schwinn Excelsior 1940 - $500.00 Salinas Ca, Craigslist



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 22, 2021)

Salinas is about an hour and a half from here. this looks like a pretty cool bike to me. 

someone go buy this. 









						Schwinn excelsior 1940 - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

I have a 1940 pre-war Schwinn Excelsior plenty of patina for more information



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## IngoMike (Oct 22, 2021)

I know the seller, Richard, and he is a good guy......we have bought and sold bikes together for years.


----------



## IngoMike (Oct 22, 2021)

As such, this one will be coming my way tomorrow.......if anybody has a suitable patina'd chain guard, I am a player, please PM me!


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 23, 2021)




----------

